# Finally got the new case together



## Nemesis (Nov 13, 2003)

Finally got the new case together after many problems. 

http://mason.gmu.edu/~jrice/case.htm


----------



## 2ply (Jan 11, 2005)

Looks awesome! So neat, hehe.


----------



## Sarkast (Sep 12, 2004)

Nice and cleaned up ! :sayyes:


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 13, 2003)

thanks, lets hope it will stay that way. :tongue:


----------



## Sarkast (Sep 12, 2004)

Did you sleeve the wires yourself ?


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 13, 2003)

actually no, the psu came with them like that. took the easy way out -razz:


----------



## Sarkast (Sep 12, 2004)

:laugh: Well - whatever works ...


----------



## luv4skating (Mar 23, 2005)

Which PSU did you use?

What type of problems did you have?

Which model TT is that?


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 13, 2003)

Its a Thermaltake Soprano and the psu is an aspire 520 watt. 

Main problem was the psu wouldnt fit in but i managed to squeeze it in there somehow.


----------



## toxict3arz (Oct 12, 2004)

thats a nice case .. ive been wanting ur cpu fan for a long time .. but isnt even compatible with my mb ... o well ~ :smile: anyways i really need to fix up my computer also .. so much dust gathering up inside my small case T-T;;

i thought i got a normal size case .. but seems like mine is smaller than everyone elses .. becuz the cd rom and floppy and hard drive .. show thru my window

or my cd rom and hard drives built in racks show half way thru my window ... how do i fix up something thats soo tightened up O.O;;; yikes ~ 

i cant get a new computer (or a new case) for awhile becuz my mom (yes i know my mom -_-; will think im just throwing away money on useless stuff .. 
anyways i shall overcome these obstacles and do something with my computer .. first with the fan noise and all the dust .. errrrrrr


----------



## Oceanborn (Nov 1, 2004)

*Case*

Hey guys, those are amazing cases, there's nothing like putting your case the way you want it huh?
Here's a pic of my case
Hope you guys like it


----------



## absentlySocial (Jul 9, 2004)

OH MAN, DUH.

my sata drives always bothered me because the cords stuck out. i never thought of putting them in the other way.

haha, im so excited to get those cords out of the way.


----------

